
Covid-19 signals the end of the American era - ArmandGrillet
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/political-commentary/covid-19-end-of-american-era-wade-davis-1038206/
======
gnusty_gnurc
Lame article with a heavy bias towards anti-Americanism.

It's hard to say it's the end of "the American era" when it's still the only
place in the world _founded_ on ideals of god-given individual freedom and
liberty and continuously striving to enact those ideals in a generative way.

~~~
nichos
Rolling Stone has been pretty bad for a while now. They've shifted their focus
to shock journalism for the past 10 years or so.

------
ThrowMeAwayOkay
Being an American...reading this was sad.

------
biolurker1
Too many Americans ITT to appreciate

